
Why Making Design More Accessible Is Key to Your Product Success - _chrischae
https://blog.pixelic.io/design-feedback/
======
notlukesky
Looks promising.

Who do you compete with? Or do you not have competitors?

~~~
_chrischae
I'd love to get your advice/feedback on what we're working on, if you're
interested? chris [at] pixelic.io. Let me know! thanks!

